# Rocky Mix New



## PaYaRa_12

Hello im from www.piranhalar.com and this is my rhombeus + new video/pic.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Great lookin fish... obviously not the slightest bit skittish either.


----------



## rhom15

welcome and crazy a-- video







bring more


----------



## marco

at 0:53 LOOOOOL


----------



## nameless

Great looking fish Esad. Esp. at 0:53!
I haven't seen any video like this before. He just refused the sponge to let go like a good guard dog.
Congrads...


----------



## Guest

0:53 made me














to P-Fury


----------



## hecks8094

i love rhoms there my favorite fish when they loose there skiddish behavior and grow balls lol


----------



## jp80911

awesome rhom you have, love the purple hue and how bold it is.


----------



## XXXXXX

Sweet Rhom!!! Very cool!


----------



## impalass

0:53 "money shot"


----------



## Sacrifice

Coolest vid I've seen in a long time!!!! The rhom has balls!!! Amazing how aggressive he is to the sponge yet he was a well mannered beast with your hand in the tank feeding him. AWESOME!!!!


----------



## I Can Mate

Omg that was the coolest thing ever! Sweet vid and rhom. It was amost like a small guard dog


----------



## His Majesty

Welcome To P-Fury

great video thanks for posting


----------



## wisco_pygo

excellent rhom


----------



## balluupnetme

haha dam I wouldn't wanna mess with that fish lol


----------



## Murphy18

Very very cool! nice fish


----------



## Soul Assassin

Crazy rhom, you got some balls to put your hand in there.


----------



## PaYaRa_12

Thanks to all =), i have some pictures when he jumping out water, i upload them and post on this topic.

(my english is bad sorry)


----------



## PaYaRa_12

New pics =)


----------



## Gerrad

Very cool video. That is Crazy that your rhom will jump out of the water! What kind of rhom is he? From what I see, I would say either a blue or black diamond?


----------



## PaYaRa_12

I dont now but i think its black diamond rhom some times i can see blue colors.

This is his first pic.2009 april.



And this pic one of my fav.=)



And this is the jumping video.


----------



## nameless

Awesome videos.. 









This is the craziest rhom that i've ever seen...


----------



## Piranha_man

That truly is an extremely cool rhom.
His interaction with you is like nothing I've ever seen.

It will be fun to watch him as he even gets bigger and bolder over the years.

A very warm welcome to P-Fury!


----------



## dorukan

This fish has tons of character. I know you put lots of effort into him Esad. Way to go!


----------



## FEEFA

Great rhom and video, he's def a keeper


----------



## PaYaRa_12

Thank you nameless. Rocky is really very crazy as you have said =]

Thank you very much piranha_man. At first I have dealed with him and payed too much attention with patience. He was not that much aggresive at first. By time, he became more and more aggresive. I was paying attention to my fish for more than 1.5 years and I play with him for at least one hour and then feed everyday. I also would like him to grow up, since his aggresivenes is increasing in parallel to his growing. I am preparing a bigger tank with a new decor and sand. I will shoot new videos.

Thank ypu Dorukan. I have worked hard but voluntarily and fondly as you have said.

Thank you ****** =]

===-I would like to thank Nameless for translating for me the messages in this tread-===


----------



## Pirambeba

Nice rhom you got there


----------



## balluupnetme

I'm so jealous man that's the COOLEST Piranha I've ever seen


----------



## MPG

Sickest piranha I've ever seen.. I wonder how much $$ you could fetch for this guy..


----------



## PaYaRa_12

Thank you for your comments guys.

@MPG,Thank you. I've bought this guy for 25 euro.(april-2009)

New pic:


----------



## thaos95

that is awesome!


----------



## PaYaRa_12

thaos95 said:


> that is awesome!


Thanks. =]


----------



## fury

every rhom owners dream

your fish is just awesome


----------



## PaYaRa_12

fury said:


> every rhom owners dream
> 
> your fish is just awesome


Thank you =).


----------



## Da' Manster!

Tons of personality!!..Nice aggression, and very healthy looking!!...Rocky rocks like a LYNYRD SKYNYRD concert!!!...





















..........





















........


----------



## DUMP TRUCK

wow i want that rhom


----------



## primetime3wise

damn, as said that is the coolest rhom ever. i have seen many many rhoms since being into piranhas and that one has the most attitude.


----------



## primetime3wise

someone make an avatar @ 0:53 of the first vid, that cracks me up


----------



## impalass

PaYaRa_12 your devotion to your Rhom is admirable and has certainly paid off, Rocky is priceless !! It will be very interesting to see more of him as he grows.
After seeing your further videos, I've decided to start spending more time with my solo piranhas.


----------



## PaYaRa_12

Thanks to all.









@Impalass: Thats good.









@Primetime3wise: Thank you i have make an avatar here.=)


----------



## PaYaRa_12

Feeding avatar


----------



## primetime3wise

haha awesome, check my avatar now


----------



## PaYaRa_12

primetime3wise said:


> haha awesome, check my avatar now


Very nice.


----------



## the_w8

I like your makeshift filter you have in the tank. What else do you have for filtration in that tank and how big is your tank? I really hope my lil guy turns out to be as bold and beautiful and your rhom is...GREAT WORK and continue to grow that beast


----------



## Genesis8

WOW........Amazing Rhom.....


----------



## PaYaRa_12

the_w8 said:


> WOW........Amazing Rhom.....


Thank you =).


----------



## PaYaRa_12

Video time = 14 july 2010






Best part is 1:10 and 1:34.


----------



## impalass

Excellent encore


----------



## PaYaRa_12

impalass said:


> Excellent encore


Thanks impalass.=)


----------



## PaYaRa_12

New pic 2011 =)


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Amazing.

Great fish for a great guy.


----------



## Ja'eh

PaYaRa_12 said:


> New pics =)


This rhom is killer looking, luv the look of jet black rhoms.


----------



## Tensa

now thats a rhom with some character


----------



## Dairy Whip

marco said:


> at 0:53 LOOOOOL


hahaha wicked video man !!


----------



## salvo85

wow very aggressive rhomb, congrats payara very very god


----------



## impalass

PaYaRa_12, have you ever considered sending some of your unique videos to americas funniest home videos ? (or whatever it's called)

Rocky would not only be a hit, but a sure winner !


----------



## Lifer374

PaYaRa_12 said:


> New pic 2011 =)


Oh man, you shouldn't of posted that. It would of had "picture of the month" for sure.


----------



## Inflade

Amazing Rhom,


----------



## bomber

Your Rhom is the sickest Rhom with attitude I have ever seen.

Now I want to starting messing with my rhom and film that loll.


----------



## PaYaRa_12

Thanks to all.









This is a new video 2011. =DNot so much action video but an update.=) in 4:53 is he very agresive check sound.


----------



## RiptideRush

Dude! He got a big a$$ obdoola oblong gada. You must got that GOOD water!


----------



## Inflade

very nice!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Absolutely incredible rhom, be very proud of yourself cause rocky is priceless


----------



## salvo85

nice rhom, very aggressive, congrats


----------



## Ibanez247

Dude that is an awesome rhom. Both in looks and behavior. You also gave me an idea to snap my manny out of his hiding spot. Im going to start pestering him with the brush and get him to come out from his spot. First vid of him holding onto the sponge is pricless.


----------



## PaYaRa_12

Hi, Thanks to all

This is a new video.


----------



## lorteti hr

OMG...







that is so crazy...OMG....ok I m gonna order myself a nice crazy rhom..this is awesome man...cool videos and pictures....one more....OMG....


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic

Rocky is not ony a beautiful Rhom but he has an outstanding personality,i'm jealous because i have RBP's and only wish i could train my fish like yours.It shows that you have worked very hard with your fish and you should be proud !!!!


----------



## bob351

i have always wanted to see how rhoms would leave teeth marks on power heads since i had huge gouges out of mine from my rhom now i know









cool video and amazing rhom









that tank looks nasty in the second video though


----------



## picchius

Congratulation very lucky...........rhomb don't do this usually.........!


----------



## Smoke

Yeah, give that champ a water change!









He's earned it!


----------

